# Hollywood Beach,Fl NYE Getaway for 2 12/30-1/2* $285



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

3 Night Getaway for 2 to Hollywood Beach, Florida $285
Check in 4pm on Wednesday December 30
Check out by 10am on Saturday January 2, 2016

Hollywood Beach Tower
301 Harrison St
Hollywood FL 33019
Hotel unit sleeps 2 with King or queen bed, mini fridge and microwave.
This unit faces the intercostal but view is not guaranteed.

Easy Access to boardwalk and walkable distance to several bars and restaurants.

PM if interested.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Enjoy your Thanksgiving and think about your New Years Eve Plans.  
.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Cyber Monday sale 10% off today and tomorrow only $256*

If you pay a $100 deposit by tomorrow I will knock the $285 price down to $256 for a 3 night NYE stay at the Hollywood Beach Tower.




> Hollywood Beach,Fl NYE Getaway for 2 12/30-1/2* $285
> 3 Night Getaway for 2 to Hollywood Beach, Florida $285
> Check in 4pm on Wednesday December 30
> Check out by 10am on Saturday January 2, 2016
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2015)

Still available
3 night stay for $285
12/30-1/2

25 minutes from Ft Lauderdale or an hour away from Miami
Ring in the New Year where it is warm and the boardwalk and beach are within easy walking distance.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Still available.  $285 for a beach getaway in S. Florida to ring in the new year.  Many hotels in the area are sold out and the few that have availability are charging this much for the single night of December 31.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2015)

do you have a way to ascertain which room or which floor the room is on?


----------



## clickawning (Dec 16, 2015)

please send message


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 17, 2015)

sent pm yesterday, haven't heard back is this still available?


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry it is still available.  Most units are fixed unit, fixed week.  I am in the points system.  Within the points system the units are assigned first come first serve.  I picked up a late cancellation.  I would imagine I am the lowest on the totem pole for those dates.  I called and I haven't been assigned anything.  There are no balconies.  It's just windows.  The only two view designations are ocean front or inter coastal.  The higher backside floors have good inter coastal views.  The lower ones overlook the multistory parking lot.  

I am not selling a view and would assume it would be parking lot unless the stars align.  I did also ask about chairs and umbrellas.  They do not provide a storage area but guests are free to bring their own and store in your room or car. They don't own the concession that rents them out on the beach.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Last Call $200 for 3 nights.*

I will cancel by 7pm on Monday December 28, if I don't get this rented.

3 Night Getaway for 2 to Hollywood Beach, Florida $285 total for all 3 nights
Check in starting at 4 pm on Wednesday December 30
Check out by 10 am on Saturday January 2, 2016

*Would be willing to drop to $200 if you are willing to write a short review of the resort and send me 5-6 pictures of the unit and pool area/ beach.
*

Hollywood Beach Tower
301 Harrison St
Hollywood FL 33019
Hotel unit *sleeps 2* with King bed, mini fridge and microwave.
This unit faces the intercostal but view is not guaranteed.

Easy Access to boardwalk and walkable distance to several bars and restaurants.

These are the only dates I have available. I will not respond to requests for alternate dates.

I accept Paypal and use a rental agreement.
If you have any questions, please let me know.
Thanks for looking. : )

This resort does not have overnight check in, so if you can't check in by 11pm on Wednesday, the earliest you could check in would be 7am on Thursday.


----------

